# LGB Amtrak Gensis Digitrax decoder



## Jimpar16 (Dec 28, 2009)

Hi 

Iam new to this forum. I am trying to install a Digitrax DG583,s everything works except the lights. has anyone installed one in a LGB Gensis engine.

Thanks
Jimpar16


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Find the thread by Jim Carter about his experience with the lights in a Genesis, it might be easier to just hardwire directly to the lights, and they are 5v apparently, so you will need dropping resistors. 

The LGB board apparently supplies 5v regulated, and the wiring was hard to figure out. 

Regards, Greg


----------



## SLemcke (Jun 3, 2008)

Here is the link to that topic. If anything it has schematics and info you can use.


http://www.mylargescale.com/Communi...fault.aspx

Steve


----------

